# How many church sites?



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

What are your thoughts on this video? I am with Dever on this one.[video=vimeo;13082622]http://vimeo.com/13082622[/video]


----------



## Philip (Feb 19, 2011)

I see where both sides are coming from. I tend to side with Dever, but it would work a lot better if he were to adopt a Presbyterian system of church government rather than his hybrid of Presbyterianism/Congregationalism.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, whatever happened to humility? I haven't listened much to James MacDonald or Mark Driscoll by way of podcasts or on-line interviews, but from that short clip, I can tell that I would not want to be part of their congregation (regardless of the site).

I agree with Mark Dever as well.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bethel said:


> Wow, whatever happened to humility? I haven't listened much to James MacDonald or Mark Driscoll by way of podcasts or on-line interviews, but from that short clip, I can tell that I would not want to be part of their congregation (regardless of the site).
> 
> I agree with Mark Dever as well.



This was my thinking as well. My thoughts were if you are planning on having someone replace you when you retire/die, then why not replace you at these sites now? Answer? No one is as good as me.

Also you would think that with 11 campuses, the church could raise enough money to buy Driscoll a shirt that actually fits.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Feb 19, 2011)

I love Mark and am an active member of Mars Hill but he is being pretty naive if he doesn't think that people come to outlying campuses to see him. As much as I love being there I have a growing distaste with the multi-site model. There is no Biblical precedent for it. I love Mark but this video shows an ugly side of him.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2011)

I heard a lot of pragmatism in that exchange but virtually no Biblical warrant for the multi-site model. Driscoll's and McDonald's attitude repeatedly drifted into an arrogant "we got you beat" oneupsmanship.


----------



## reformedcop (Feb 20, 2011)

Dever was slow to speak, quick to listen, and asked good questions to advance the discussion and change the tone of the conversation. Driscoll and MacDonald displayed what appeared to be a pragmatic, oneupmanship attitude.

I think they were wrong on the mult-site question as well.


----------

